# Show your face :)



## Dibaby35 (Aug 22, 2006)

I see all the belly pictures and all...but what about the whole package? (no not that package silly!) Who wants to post there full picture..including smile please (oh and don't forget the arms..hehehe). I just think the guys need to stop hiding behind their bellys.


----------



## fishhat (Aug 22, 2006)

True that! How can we tell you you're hot if all we can see is your belly?


----------



## Obesus (Aug 23, 2006)

...it is good to be careful what ye wish for...for things like _this_ might just happen!  :bow: AHA!


----------



## fatkid420 (Aug 23, 2006)

Here is me. 

View attachment mewhitehat.JPG


View attachment menew.JPG


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 23, 2006)

The only known pics of me showing a bit of face and arm has been labled "Unfit for human exposure".

Oh the humanity! <waiting>


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 23, 2006)

Awww guys thanks for posting for the ones brave enough so far to post. Love ittttt

Zan I'm sure ur just fine hon...don't be shy.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> Zan I'm sure ur just fine hon...don't be shy.



Too bad I'm too broke to take a piece of that bet...I'd be a sure winner. Not shy (in that respect)...there's already face and arm pics already floating around here somewhere. The relatively current face pic usually invokes comments like "What happened?" or "That pic is creeping me out". No point in pouring salt in old wounds. Someday if I get a more current one, we'll see....but until then, the one unseen will remain only for those gluttons for punishment.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 23, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Too bad I'm too broke to take a piece of that bet...I'd be a sure winner. Not shy (in that respect)...there's already face and arm pics already floating around here somewhere. The relatively current face pic usually invokes comments like "What happened?" or "That pic is creeping me out". No point in pouring salt in old wounds. Someday if I get a more current one, we'll see....but until then, the one unseen will remain only for those gluttons for punishment.



Awww hon..wish you felt more positive about yourself. But I understand. Thanks for responding at least


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 23, 2006)

my face pic is in profile, enter at own risk though!


----------



## lemmink (Aug 23, 2006)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> my face pic is in profile, enter at own risk though!



I ventured. Definitely worth the journey, you're gorgeous.


----------



## Kimbo (Aug 24, 2006)

View attachment 8767


Those who know me, know me by my ineptitude in using this comp properly!!!

But I hope I have just attached a pic of my face........ here's hoping.

Oh, and there is another on my profile, with arms as requested......but i have absolutley no idea how to drag it here!!! (sorry)

Anyhow, enjoy.

Kim x


----------



## fishhat (Aug 24, 2006)

You're all cuties! The ones who had pics any way. What I'm wondering is why you boys seem so hesitant to show your faces?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

fishhat said:


> You're all cuties! The ones who had pics any way. What I'm wondering is why you boys seem so hesitant to show your faces?



For real. We should stop encouraging the belly pics. This is an outrage!


----------



## Shikamaru (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a gollum esque relationship with this pic. 
I loves it because it makes me look so silly
I hates it *gollum* because it makes me look like I have down syndrome >.<;;

but its one of my better pics of my face. so... enjoy~


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Aug 24, 2006)

My avatar is an older pic of me... here is a newer one. I don't post on the forums much.. I am mostly in the chat room....


View attachment Clipboard01.jpg


----------



## jude (Aug 24, 2006)

why not...


----------



## Amandy (Aug 25, 2006)

jude said:


> why not...



Adorable Boy!


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 5, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Someday if I get a more current one, we'll see....but until then, the one unseen will remain only for those gluttons for punishment.



Don't say you didn't ask, and/or were not warned! I resurected the ancient cam last used for the infamous mooning incident. As you can see, cams don't work well after troll rexposure. 

View attachment FuzzyWuzZan.jpg


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 5, 2006)

Awww Zan..u cutie..nice to finally cya 

mooning incident?..lol..


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 5, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> Awww Zan..u cutie..nice to finally cya



To borrow a pet phrase from my wife..."You say that NOW!" 



Dibaby35 said:


> mooning incident?..lol..



Let's see...how to make a mind-numbingly long story short....hmmmmm...........

The established consequences of pointing a camera of any form at me without prior approval is no complaints at what ends up getting captured. The time in question, wife was Yahooing with a Dim-chat regular...she got the full effect of "the total eclipse". Within seconds she signed off without a word, and was not heard from again for over 2 weeks...when she signed on to complain that she had to get a new computer. She's not been seen online since.

The cam has not worked right since.The pic above took a lot of editing to get to the point of not being just a blob that looked like something from an old Unsolved Mysteries ghost story.


----------



## fatkid420 (Sep 7, 2006)

here is a quick face pic


----------



## markar (Sep 9, 2006)

double post....sorry


----------



## markar (Sep 9, 2006)

Okay, I've been told I'm funny looking but here it goes.....


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 9, 2006)

markar said:


> Okay, I've been told I'm funny looking but here it goes.....



Well at least you have a sense of humor


----------



## markar (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks. But with those looks, a sense of humor is practically a requirement


----------

